# Coop questions



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi poultry lovers
As some of you may remember I had to cull my little flock a while back. Well after looking at chicken porn for weeks I put in my order for feb 20th shipping. I’m sooo excited. I got an exciting mix. A few hatchery choice layers a few hatchery choice “rare” breeds. A jersey giant a light Brahma and 4 silkies. A total of 15. The silkies are the only straight run so we will most likely end up with at least one fuzzy roo which Ild be happy with. Even my daughter misses John Travolta the jerky silky rooster we lost. They have plenty of space. I have max security (net covered) 27’x27’ Min sec (fenced not covered) 63’x63’ and then work release where they are out free ranging. 
I have had great coops in the past Formex brand plastic ones. But this time we are going to build a coop to house the whole flock together. Planning on pallet construction with siding on the outside. I’m thinking 8’x8’ I like the idea of using wooden ladders leaning as roosts. Does anyone use this? I’m concerned they will poop on each other? There will not be electricity in the coop. It will be walk in. Best I can do is east facing. We are in upstate ny. Does anyone have any “I wish Ild done this in hindsight” tips. The chicks will be in our basement til at least April. . I’m gonna tape off part like a Dexter murder scene to attempt to curtail the dust. I remember that S Show from last time. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I used to use wooden ladders as roosts. Most the time they won't poo on each other and if they do normally it's not a huge problem, at least for me. They get it off within 24 hours or less and don't seem bothered. Gross? Yeah, but they don't really care. Again, most the time they don't seem poo on each other maybe once a week i would have one stinky hen. Guess it depends on how the ladder is set up. Sounds like they are going to be spoiled!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

We use a similar ladder set up with 12 hen boxes. They dont really poop on each other but they certainly develop a pecking order. our runs are 8 ft by 20 covered I believe.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok great. Thanks guys. The occasional filthy chicken is ok . The pecking order is such a simple and wonderful thing to watch. We all have a lot to learn from the “stay in you lane”edness of animals. 
I can’t wait to get them. I didn’t think I would miss them as much as I do. Our egg consumption is through the roof. My kids will eat them for every meal given the chance.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

remember you are going to clean the coop at least twice a year. I recommend you get a strong tarp like a truckers tarp put it on the floor and cover it with bedding. to clean out the coop just fold the tarp up and pull it through the door. empty the tarp in your compost pile and replace. It cuts the work a bunch.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sounds like great fun! The i wish i had..... made it a bit bigger to be able to put chicks in it after they are feathered so they didnt have live on my screen porch lol! And in that space i could also put a broody cause boy howdy one of my bcm loves to be broody and i am good with barnyard mixes.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

at this moment i am building a chicken tractor that looks like a streat merchants cart. I am using wheels from a wheel line irrigation it will have a screened floor so i will not have to clean it. and it will roost 50 chickens. It is based off the chickshaw chicken tractor
http://abundantpermaculture.com/mobile-chicken-coop/


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@goathiker had a fantastic idea for a chicken entrance that dogs and goats could not navigate, but chickens could. It involved a sharp turn right inside the door. I'll try to find that post.

Here it is https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/looking-for-a-winter-feed-supplement.199621/#post-2146609

Of course, it won't keep out smaller animals, like raccoons or weasels...


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I love that little trap door, I don’t need it at this time though. Cattle panels keep pesky goats separated. Oh but actually now that I think about it seeing as I’m getting a couple mutant giant hens they may not be able to pass through my previous “chicken/goat filter”. I feed fermented chicken feed so it’s usually scarfed up in about 1/2 hour. 
I’m probably gonna jinx myself but the only day time preds we have to worry about are hawks and the occasional neighbors dog. They are locked in safe at night. 
The input though is terrific, it always helps me to brainstorm and troubleshoot in advance which is sooooo much better$$$$ then doing it in reverse. 
The goats will definitely try to get at the chickens stinky slop given 1/2 a chance but the chickens also wise up and hound the goats for their grain too. I now feed the goats in hanging buckets. Does anybody ferment goat pellets? I wonder if it would benefit them? But then they have their own fermentation tanks.......


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

15WildTurkey said:


> Does anybody ferment goat pellets?


Personally, I would fear mold.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Here’s a drawing of my little “barnyard” the filter fence is covered with chicken wire with an opening that can be closed off for lockdown. 
Top right corner of the goat pen is opened up for now with their electric fence creating a bigger area. There’s no forage anymore so it’s just to extend the pen until we get buried in snow. Zip ties and various fencing materials make me warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

mariarose said:


> Personally, I would fear mold.


Fair point, ive been doing it for the chickens for a couple of years now and I won't go back. It's been great. It's pretty wet but almost more of a porridge consistency. Stirring it every couple days means it sort of eats it's own mold if that makes any sense. 
There must be a reason it's not done for goats though. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel.  I certainly don't want to risk their health for an experiment.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

fivemoremiles said:


> remember you are going to clean the coop at least twice a year. I recommend you get a strong tarp like a truckers tarp put it on the floor and cover it with bedding. to clean out the coop just fold the tarp up and pull it through the door. empty the tarp in your compost pile and replace. It cuts the work a bunch.


This is a genius idea. Thank you


----------

